# MMA Fans - Is there such a thing as a "lucky punch"?



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 15, 2017)

Please vote


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 15, 2017)

5-0 so far...everyone seems to get it...


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 17, 2017)

What does this professional boxer say at 1:50 pad my speakers suck I can't hear him


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 18, 2017)

What makes a punch '_lucky_'?


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 18, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> What does this professional boxer say at 1:50 pad my speakers suck I can't hear him


What'd he say at 1:11???


----------



## torontoke (Jul 18, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What makes a punch '_lucky_'?


99% of the time the punchee either blocks withstands it or counters.
The lucky punch is a heat seeking missile fired by god.
See mcgregor on Aldo 
That left wasn't much more then a left jab


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 18, 2017)

Lucky punch:


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 18, 2017)

torontoke said:


> 99% of the time the punchee either blocks withstands it or counters.
> The lucky punch is a heat seeking missile fired by god.
> See mcgregor on Aldo
> That left wasn't much more then a left jab


I don't believe in God or luck


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 18, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Lucky punch:


What was lucky about that punch?


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 18, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What was lucky about that punch?


Let me ask you what was the intent behind that punch? Was there a goal, or was it last ditch effort for survival?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 18, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Let me ask you what was the intent behind that punch? Was there a goal, or was it last ditch effort for survival?


No he was thinking "I'm gonna hit him square in the chin and get the ko then go home and bang my girlfriend" not "oh shit giant guy charging me, do somthing , anything ! Ahh punch!"


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 18, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What was lucky about that punch?


Just the fact that he himself looks completely shocked that he pulled that off should tell you somthing, no?


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 18, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Please vote


Come on, Pad! They've long since admitted it's all fucking scripted! They were sued for fixing sporting matches and they won, by using the Fix News defense; it's just 'entertainment'.

Give us a break already!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 18, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Come on, Pad! They've long since admitted it's all fucking scripted! They were sued for fixing sporting matches and they won, by using the Fix News defense; it's just 'entertainment'.
> 
> Give us a break already!


Are you referring to when Silvia claimed UFC fixed fights ?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 18, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Let me ask you what was the intent behind that punch? Was there a goal, or was it last ditch effort for survival?


There was a very clear goal; knock Kimbo out


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 18, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Come on, Pad! They've long since admitted it's all fucking scripted!


I think that's a different question


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 18, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Are you referring to when Silvia claimed UFC fixed fights ?


No, I'm referring to the lawsuit that forced the change from WWF to WWE.

It didn't have anything to do with the World Wildlife Fund.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 18, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> There was a very clear goal; knock Kimbo out


You don't get it, have a good one.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 18, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> You don't get it, have a good one.


Do you think he threw the punch _not intending _to knock Kimbo out?


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 18, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Do you think he threw the punch _not intending _to knock Kimbo out?


I 100% believe he had no confidence that he would lay the man out, no not one bit, he takes like 3 laps in absolute disbelief not that he won but in the way he won.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 18, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> I 100% believe he had no confidence that he would lay the man out, no not one bit, he takes like 3 laps in absolute disbelief not that he won but in the way he won.


I'm not talking about confidence, I'm talking about intention

It doesn't matter how confident you are, if you throw a punch in the middle of a fight and it knocks the opponent out, it does not matter how, when, where, or why the punch/kick/knee/elbow/choke/etc. was thrown. You are intending to win the fight.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 18, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> What does this professional boxer say at 1:50 pad my speakers suck I can't hear him


Hahaha negative zero? Sounds like he has a lot of experience being a punching.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 18, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> I 100% believe he had no confidence that he would lay the man out, no not one bit, he takes like 3 laps in absolute disbelief not that he won but in the way he won.


You understand there is a difference between confidence and intention, right?


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 18, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You understand there is a difference between confidence and intention, right?


You understand there's a reason we setup the 2, and a reason to throw a stiff jab, neither are to land a KO.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 19, 2017)

What determines a "lucky punch" to you guys? If the same punch and same results happen in the 3rd round, still lucky?



Bublonichronic said:


> Just the fact that he himself looks completely shocked that he pulled that off should tell you somthing, no?


Kimbo Slice is 30lbs heavier, 2" taller, has a 4" reach advantage, the beginning of the video says he didn't know he was fighting in the main event until he got to the arena that night, and he's fighting a guy with a big name. Celebrating and adrenaline are pretty common when someone gets ko'd especially in those circumstances.



CannaBruh said:


> You understand there's a reason we setup the 2, and a reason to throw a stiff jab, neither are to land a KO.


Kimbo's a street fighter with very little actual training compared to most pro's. Like you said the 1 sets up the 2, 90% of the population is right handed so it isn't hard to guess what's coming from a street fighter. The kid tries to keep him back with a push kick that kimbo runs threw. Pause the video at 48-49 seconds Kimbo's hips are square, feet a parallel, lunging forward with his hands at his waist and gets hit with right hand and that's end of his night. All these fights end with one punch ko's from overly aggressive sloppy fighting. I'd call it getting caught not lucky. Like most pro sports the person who makes least amount of mistakes usually wins.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 19, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> What determines a "lucky punch" to you guys? If the same punch and same results happen in the 3rd round, still lucky?
> 
> 
> Kimbo Slice is 30lbs heavier, 2" taller, has a 4" reach advantage, the beginning of the video says he didn't know he was fighting in the main event until he got to the arena that night, and he's fighting a guy with a big name. Celebrating and adrenaline are pretty common when someone gets ko'd especially in those circumstances.
> ...


This isn't debatable anyone who's been in a fight knows that a lucky punch is a very real thing, it's easy to sit in the couch n think these guys are precision marksmen with ever shot but that's just not reality


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 19, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> This isn't debatable anyone who's been in a fight knows that a lucky punch is a very real thing, it's easy to sit in the couch n think these guys are precision marksmen with ever shot but that's just not reality


Maybe in a school yard eyes closed windmilling punches might be lucky. The only people that talk "lucky punches" are the guys being helped up off the mat. It's an emotional loser's terminology trying to make an excuse for losing, period. I've never heard anyone credit a lucky punch for a win only losing. That's my experience and opinion neither weren't formed sitting on a couch watching. You seem angered by the subject. Have you been on the wrong end of lucky punches? You'd be better off looking at loss as a mistake you made, not the other guy getting lucky. Some say winning the lottery is lucky, but nobody just shows up at your door with the winning ticket. Matter of perspective I guess. What makes a punch lucky?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 19, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> Maybe in a school yard eyes closed windmilling punches might be lucky. The only people that talk "lucky punches" are the guys being helped up off the mat. It's an emotional loser's terminology trying to make an excuse for losing, period. I've never heard anyone credit a lucky punch for a win only losing. That's my experience and opinion neither weren't formed sitting on a couch watching. You seem angered by the subject. Have you been on the wrong end of lucky punches? You'd be better off looking at loss as a mistake you made, not the other guy getting lucky. Some say winning the lottery is lucky, but nobody just shows up at your door with the winning ticket. Matter of perspective I guess. What makes a punch lucky?


No never been on the receiving end of a lucky punch...but on the first page there is a professional boxer who believes in lucky punches, im sure all fighters do...Like I said before if someone has theyr head down not even looking at the opponent and throws a haymaker that happens to land clean, that is a lucky punch


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 21, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Are you referring to when Silvia claimed UFC fixed fights ?


He should've stayed in the UFC then.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 24, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'm not talking about confidence, I'm talking about intention
> 
> It doesn't matter how confident you are, if you throw a punch in the middle of a fight and it knocks the opponent out, it does not matter how, when, where, or why the punch/kick/knee/elbow/choke/etc. was thrown. You are intending to win the fight.


So you're saying if somebody wants to do something then does it, luck can't be involved because they intend to do said thing?


If I go put a hundred dollars in a machine at the casino and I win, I wasn't lucky?

If I throw a basketball clear across the court and it goes in, I wasn't lucky?

Many things that are out of your control have to line up to knock someone out with one lucky punch. The probability of something like that happening are so slim that you'd have to have a little bit of luck on your side to pull it off, against high level athletes. 


We got a bet going, when I win... is it because I know way more then you about fighting or did I simply make my choice and get lucky? If what you're saying is right, and luck doesn't exist, then the only plausible explanation is... that I know more then you and based on that knowledge was able to pick the better figher.



Is that what you're going with?


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 24, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> So you're saying if somebody wants to do something then does it, luck can't be involved because they intend to do said thing?
> 
> 
> If I go put a hundred dollars in a machine at the casino and I win, I wasn't lucky?
> ...


Well said, sunshine


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 24, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Like I said before if someone has theyr head down not even looking at the opponent and throws a haymaker that happens to land clean, that is a lucky punch


I don't think anyone can disagree with that statement..


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 24, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I don't believe in God or luck


Luck is very real..

I'm a Texas hold 'em player, so when I go all in and my opponent calls only to find out they made a huge mistake cuz they are far behind with a small % chance to win. Now they hit runner runner ( last 2 cards) and catch the only 2 cards they could have to win the hand. Skill? I think not.. if you ever play that game you will see "luck" differently.. see it every time I play, people making horrible decisions only to be bailed out by luck..


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 24, 2017)

I mean I think pad is a very intelligent guy, but the fact he "doesn't believe in luck" kinda shows a black and white, is or isn't kind of mentality and the truth is we live in color not black n white...


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 24, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


>


That's so weird... I somehow ended up on that kids channel last night haha, he's a crack up


----------



## KryptoBud (Jul 26, 2017)

Every punch landed in a fight must be lucky. When pro fighters throw punches and miss is it bad luck or has the opponent trained to move his head and keep his hands up?

Comparing it to a slot machine isn't a fair analogy of course it's luck, but putting your money in the machine greatly increases your chances of winning. Same with half court shots, could be considered lucky. What happens though if you spend 10 hours a day for most of your life practicing that same shot? Still all luck?

Poker same same shit. You don't know what the flop, river, or turn cards a gonna be, but certainly know what your hole cards are and based off that, position at the table (blinds), chip count, and watching betting habits there's a lot of strategy involved in poker. If there wasn't and it was based on luck would there be professionals?

There are reasons pro fighters don't just show up the night of a fight. They want to know who the opponent is months in advance for a reason and that's strategy. I think it's basically a glass half full or a glass half empty kind of comparison. Luck or skill as long as your hands raised at the end who cares what people call it.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Aug 24, 2017)

That's what everyone will call it when Floyd gets ko'd. A lucky punch by mcnasty


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Aug 25, 2017)

Yes, a punch that knocks them the fuck out is a good punch/ lucky punch whatever you want to call it.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 27, 2017)

If I punched your mom in the vagina... 











Is that a lucky punch?


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Aug 27, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> If I punched your mom in the vagina...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


100%


----------

